# Just A Question?



## RedPitKid94 (Jul 8, 2010)

What is Your Opinion On The Arizona Law About The Immigration Law?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok this thread could cause things to get heated but please keep it civil or I will close the thread, or move it to VIP.

I am in NM and I want to say first that my dad's family came from mexico legally.
I am half mexican half italian as far as my race goes but I was born in American and consider myself an American not latino or other name they have come up with.

Our stats considered themselves a sanctuary state for illegals and I am sick of it! They have destroyed parts of our economy here locally but taking state/Gov benefits, coming over to have babies, taking jobs from Americans here in our state and over the country, committing crimes, and more. Now I know not all illegals are bad people however their first act coming over to America is to break a national security law? Do it the right way like my family did and I have no problem with them coming to make a better life for themselves no matter what country they came from. 

We just had and illegal mexican national come over with his mom who worked at a day care. This man was like 25 years old and took a child from the daycare, locked her in a closet and raped a 4 year old little girls. This man has been caught by our justice system before as a pedophile but he never went to jail because he was not a citizen. How are we suppose to protect our country when we cannot even protect children from rapists we set free.

We are in a race for a new Governor and I hope we can join AZ in enforcing our laws. That is all AZ is doing is enforcing the laws and any law abiding citizen should not feel bad if they are questioned about residency, I would feel good knowing that they are trying to protect and enforce our laws.

I know the big debate is they are worried about racial profiling, yes it may happen most of illegals in AZ are from mexico but again I can look mexican and I would not have a problem proving I am an american citizen. Why am I going to get mad at law enforcement for doing their job?

Here in NM any person brought to the jail is screened to see if they are illegal and that is new with a new mayor we elected and we have caught an huge number already and this policy has been in place only a few months. 

Do you know the Mexican government give hand outs on what to do when you come over illegally and the benefits you can apply for here in the US? Yeah really they do! I think we should charge mexico for the capture and deportation of all them we send back, that goes for any country.

anyway yes I agree and I hope our state does the same.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I, too, am of mixed ethnicity, my father being black, mexican and Kickapoo indian. I agree there should be stricter laws enforced as far as who's legal and who's not, however; they may, and probably will run into some suspected profiling, but you can't knock anyone for doing their jobs. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## RedPitKid94 (Jul 8, 2010)

I Am A American.Mexican.Puerto Rican. I Was just Woundering Because People Are taking Out Of Porpotion Saying That Every Mexican Is Illegal And I Find That Very Discrimated ANd maybe People need To Stop Judgeing A Book By It's Cover.I Kinda Agree With Arizona Beacuse Most Criminals Are illegal And Set Free. We Need To Find Justice Some How.I Think That Just Because Your Not Legal Does Not Mean That You CAn Not Be Punished For A cCRime You Committed.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What I dont understand is that many states already have the same laws as Arizona is trying to pass. If its OK in other states, why not Arizona? If your legal, have your papers, be proud your legal and in this wonderful country. If your here illegally, you should not be here and it would not be an issue...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I may sound harsh, most of you below have worded my oppinion with great tact... I see no problem with this law, the word is "illegal" for a reason why not be able to take "legal action" against a crime? I guess for me... it's more of a "why not?" kinda thing. My best friend is Mexican and she whole heartedly supports this law.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Agree here also. It's tough enough to find a job nowadays without illegals that work under the table and for next to nothing. There are NO contractors here that hire anyone for "normal" pay when there are so many illegals that work for nothing. Then again I'm one that believes if you live here SPEAK ENGLISH. And don't force my child to learn your language. I believe everyone should learn and preserve their heritage and I believe if by choice you want to learn something else, by all means go for it. But English is the language here, learn it!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Ok this thread could cause things to get heated but please keep it civil or I will close the thread, or move it to VIP.
> 
> I am in NM and I want to say first that my dad's family came from mexico legally.
> I am half mexican half italian as far as my race goes but I was born in American and consider myself an American not latino or other name they have come up with.
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

RedPitKid94 said:


> I Am A American.Mexican.Puerto Rican. I Was just Woundering Because People Are taking Out Of Porpotion Saying That Every Mexican Is Illegal And I Find That Very Discrimated ANd maybe People need To Stop Judgeing A Book By It's Cover.I Kinda Agree With Arizona Beacuse Most Criminals Are illegal And Set Free. We Need To Find Justice Some How.I Think That Just Because Your Not Legal Does Not Mean That You CAn Not Be Punished For A cCRime You Committed.


LMAO most mexicans who do not speak english are illegal so I do not think it is a bad assumption!! To be real no one is saying all mexicans are illegal that is just the excuses you are hearing from the left wing nut jobs that are against it. You hear them report false info all the time to twist things around and try and get this law reversed. You know god forbid we try to enforce any laws against their voter base! LMAO

I think it is funny when I go to the store and someone starts speaking spanish to me, I say I only speak english and they get all hurt! I do not like the fact they assume I speak spanish! :rofl:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> LMAO most mexicans who do not speak english are illegal so I do not think it is a bad assumption!! To be real no one is saying all mexicans are illegal that is just the excuses you are hearing from the left wing nut jobs that are against it. You hear them report false info all the time to twist things around and try and get this law reversed. You know god forbid we try to enforce any laws against their voter base! LMAO
> 
> I think it is funny when I go to the store and someone starts speaking spanish to me, I say I only speak english and they get all hurt! I do not like the fact they assume I speak spanish! :rofl:


Once again :goodpost::goodpost:.I think we think along the same lines politically.Everything you've said about politics since I've been here I've agreed with.


----------



## rarrr (Jul 8, 2010)

well i think this law isnt fair because maybe police officers just go around asking for papers to every mexican they see and wat if that person has been living here for a long time,so why would you send them back wat if they dont have nothing or family back where they came from and maybe they started a family here so why would they be separated


----------



## RedPitKid94 (Jul 8, 2010)

I think the law is Fair And Unfair iI Wouldnt Like they police to come up to saying if I Have papers but i really wouldnt worry about it because I Am an American Citizen.bBut if you lived here for a long time you would of have not worry about it because you would have papers stating you a American Citizen.



rarrr said:


> well i think this law isnt fair because maybe police officers just go around asking for papers to every mexican they see and wat if that person has been living here for a long time,so why would you send them back wat if they dont have nothing or family back where they came from and maybe they started a family here so why would they be separated


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I am for the law. I think it should be every where. The crew my ex husband runs has 3 illegals on it and he knows it. The guys them selves have come out and told me. And it makes me angry that companies will hire them. I mean right there that's 3 americans who are out of getting those jobs. It may sound harsh but I believe that the United States spends to much money on other countries. Why not take care of it's own people first! JMO

I have been in many arguments on this type of subject so I will keep it short... hehehe


----------



## RedPitKid94 (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree to. but MAny People Dont Want To Pay Minimum Wage Any more For Who Knows What Ever Reason.So they See An Person That Is Not And American And Does Not KNow What the pay is and hire them. but then again not many americans would go pick in the feilds.But Like I said befor I am for And Against it.



Roxy_Nie said:


> I am for the law. I think it should be every where. The crew my ex husband runs has 3 illegals on it and he knows it. The guys them selves have come out and told me. And it makes me angry that companies will hire them. I mean right there that's 3 americans who are out of getting those jobs. It may sound harsh but I believe that the United States spends to much money on other countries. Why not take care of it's own people first! JMO
> 
> I have been in many arguments on this type of subject so I will keep it short... hehehe


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> LMAO most mexicans who do not speak english are illegal so I do not think it is a bad assumption!! To be real no one is saying all mexicans are illegal that is just the excuses you are hearing from the left wing nut jobs that are against it. You hear them report false info all the time to twist things around and try and get this law reversed. You know god forbid we try to enforce any laws against their voter base! LMAO
> 
> I think it is funny when I go to the store and someone starts speaking spanish to me, I say I only speak english and they get all hurt! I do not like the fact they assume I speak spanish! :rofl:


:rofl: You should see some of the looks I get from my customers who come in here to the laundromat manage. Our customer base is mainly hispanics, and when i greet them in Spanish and talk to them in general conversation (especially the new customers who've never been here), the look on their faces is priceless! I do my best to make all our customers feel welcome, and I do initiate a conversation in Spanish, until they start to speak English, and then we go back and forth between the two, lol. I guess b/c I'm light skinned and blonde headed they think I'm only supposed to speak English. I get the occassional customer to ask me my ethnicity and why I speak Spanish so well, so I tell them, and they're always surprised! Just wanted to share that, lol.

Lisa, you make an excellent point! :goodpost:


----------



## RedPitKid94 (Jul 8, 2010)

Omg That Happens To Me . So people Try To talk to Me In Spanish And When I Answer back to Them They're Like Omg I'm So sorry. Maybe Because I got a deep southren Acsent.



ThaLadyPit said:


> :rofl: You should see some of the looks I get from my customers who come in here to the laundromat manage. Our customer base is mainly hispanics, and when i greet them in Spanish and talk to them in general conversation (especially the new customers who've never been here), the look on their faces is priceless! I do my best to make all our customers feel welcome, and I do initiate a conversation in Spanish, until they start to speak English, and then we go back and forth between the two, lol. I guess b/c I'm light skinned and blonde headed they think I'm only supposed to speak English. I get the occassional customer to ask me my ethnicity and why I speak Spanish so well, so I tell them, and they're always surprised! Just wanted to share that, lol.
> 
> Lisa, you make an excellent point! :goodpost:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

rarrr said:


> well i think this law isnt fair because maybe police officers just go around asking for papers to every mexican they see and wat if that person has been living here for a long time,so why would you send them back wat if they dont have nothing or family back where they came from and maybe they started a family here so why would they be separated


This is just my oppinion and beliefs. I don't think you're wrong in this statement for feeling sympathetic, but on the same note they made a concious decision to break the law. Just because "you've" laid low on the radar so to speak does not mean that "you" didn't break the law. All crimes must have their own consequences whether that is today or five years from now.


----------



## rarrr (Jul 8, 2010)

i am only talking bout my family that aint got papers and just trying to keep the family together and i dont think coming to this country and looking for a better life is breaking the law even though it is but not to us



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> This is just my oppinion and beliefs. I don't think you're wrong in this statement for feeling sympathetic, but on the same note they made a concious decision to break the law. Just because "you've" laid low on the radar so to speak does not mean that "you" didn't break the law. All crimes must have their own consequences whether that is today or five years from now.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

If you guys are really that worried about it why don't they get on the ball today to get legal?


----------



## RedPitKid94 (Jul 8, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> If you guys are really that worried about it why don't they get on the ball today to get legal?


I Agree With You.


----------



## rarrr (Jul 8, 2010)

why would we do that for,we still goin to coming,they deport us all



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> If you guys are really that worried about it why don't they get on the ball today to get legal?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Could you please clarify that one? I didn't quite understand, I'm sorry


----------



## rarrr (Jul 8, 2010)

christobal your mexican too so wat you mean you agree



RedPitKid94 said:


> I Agree With You.


----------



## rarrr (Jul 8, 2010)

means we aint goin no where



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Could you please clarify that one? I didn't quite understand, I'm sorry


----------



## RedPitKid94 (Jul 8, 2010)

rarrr said:


> christobal your mexican too so wat you mean you agree you know wat tell your mom its over


Sir My name Is Chris Not Cristobal And I Was Born Here In the United States.:stick:


----------



## rarrr (Jul 8, 2010)

but arnt you mexican



RedPitKid94 said:


> Sir My name Is Chris Not Cristobal And I Was Born Here In the United States.:stick:


----------



## RedPitKid94 (Jul 8, 2010)

rarrr said:


> but arnt you mexican


I am An American Mexican Puerto Rican


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

okay, rarr are you cruising for a fight in this thread?


----------



## rarrr (Jul 8, 2010)

how we goin to do that



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> okay, rarr are you cruising for a fight in this thread?


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I am Spanish and Indian... I agree more than 100% with the new law and my state (Idaho) is now trying to pass the same laws. :clap::clap:

It has always been my opinion that if you chose to take advantage of the USA freedoms and livelyhood than you should also contribute as all other Americans. 

No offense to anyone but I do not pay taxes for an illegal to come live off of them... The problem with people working under the table is that they do not pay taxes then apply for welfare and guess what, they do not have to claim their income its under the table. 

I also grew up in a Spanish (Proper) speaking household and speak almost perfect English so if I can do it then the illegals can do it. The other thing that gets me is if you want to live in this country then do it correctly!!

And rarrr no offense but if your family wants to be here then do it the right way...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

The law is the law the way I see it. Only problem I have, is that I'm going to have to get myself a damn passport before I go visit Arizona, hahahahaha. Once I get pulled over, and yes I probably will (I'm 5'7", shaved head, mustache & goatee) I'm sure they will ask me for my papers. So for the sake of saving time, I will just hand over my passport together with driver's license. 

"What am I?" you all may ask... I'm Mexican-American, Chicano, American of Mexican Descent, and my personal favorite description American ****** HAHAHAHAHA (no offense to anyone). Born in California of legal Mexican residents that are now US Citizens. My parents English speaking skills aren't that great, but I guess they don't have to worry about it, because they are Armericans now, right? 

I think it all comes down to how consistent they will enforce the law, I mean cops always do their job by the book  Wll they ask for papers based on accents/broken English 100% of the time regardless of race/skin, eye color, type of car being driven, etc...?


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay, so I've got a hypothetical for you guys.

Let's say, I'm of a completely neutral ethnicity. I know what you're thinking, that doesn't exist, but just bear with me. And I'm pulled over by any generic law enforcement agent, who is also of completely neutral ethnicity. The officer and I have no 'racial tension' between us, but, in doing his job, he finds that I have no driver's license, no insurance, and my vehicle is not registered.
So, my car is towed, and I am taken to be booked..

Now, let's apply this to a real world situation. Person A is (for whatever reason) forced into being 'checked out' by Officer B. Officer B must ask for paperwork, because it's his job to do so. If Person A doesn't have said paperwork, (whether it's a driver's license, proof of insurance, vehicle registration, green card, whatever) Person A incurs additional penalties, depending on the severity.

I mean...I live in Louisiana...That's how it works here.
Here, cops will NOT hesitate to put a boot in your a** either, if you show a hint of resistance; regardless of color. Is it really that different everywhere else?

And as far as illegal immigrants on a whole are concerned, immigration does not bother me. What bothers me is people who come to America and blatantly refuse to learn to speak English. And then I am responsible for adding a second language to every street sign in the nation because of this. 
Yes, this country is BUILT on immigrants. My great-grandfather's family changed their surname when they came to America in 1905, because they wanted to be AMERICAN, and not ITALIAN. My ancestors as well as yours, everyone who came to this great country (when it still was a great country) did it the right way. They left their old affiliations behind and become American.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Aczdreign said:


> I mean...I live in Louisiana...That's how it works here.
> Here, cops will NOT hesitate to put a boot in your a** either, if you show a hint of resistance; regardless of color. Is it really that different everywhere else?


Yup, it varies. I was pulled over once coming out of a 7-11 with an 18 pack of Coors Light. Cop was chillin in the parking lot, stared at me as I walked in, and as I was leaving pulled me over. Asked if I had drugs or weapons, I said no. Then opened my door and asked me politely to step out of the vehicle. Got out, was asked to put my hands behind by back with my fingers crossed, but spread open. Gave me a thorough pat down (had I not had clothes on, there would have been some penetration, lol), and asked again if I had any drugs or weapons, I said no. Then they asked if I had any in the car, I said no, and what did they ask me next? "So then you don't mind if we search your car, right?" I didn't say yes or no, I said "Hey, you do what you have to do" so of course, they ransacked my car, put me in the back seat of the cop car (105 degrees that day by the way) and then gave me a fix-a-ticket for my cracked windshield.

When they let me go, I had to put my spare tire back in the mount, the jack in the little compartment in the firewall of the trunk, all my cd's back in the center console and re-strap my son's booster safety seat. At least they closed my hood all the way.

On the plus side, they pulled out a dollar bill from my center console that I didn't know I had, lol.

I was never asked for my license or any paperwork, because they found what they needed while going through my wallet.

Now you guys tell me, were any of my rights violated? And yes, I'm pretty sure they got pissed when they ran my driver's license to find "nothing to report"

Oh, and yeah they act worse if you give any sort of resistance.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

NesOne said:


> The law is the law the way I see it. Only problem I have, is that I'm going to have to get myself a damn passport before I go visit Arizona, hahahahaha. Once I get pulled over, and yes I probably will (I'm 5'7", shaved head, mustache & goatee) I'm sure they will ask me for my papers. So for the sake of saving time, I will just hand over my passport together with driver's license.
> 
> "What am I?" you all may ask... I'm Mexican-American, Chicano, American of Mexican Descent, and my personal favorite description American ****** HAHAHAHAHA (no offense to anyone). Born in California of legal Mexican residents that are now US Citizens. My parents English speaking skills aren't that great, but I guess they don't have to worry about it, because they are Armericans now, right?
> 
> I think it all comes down to how consistent they will enforce the law, I mean cops always do their job by the book  Wll they ask for papers based on accents/broken English 100% of the time regardless of race/skin, eye color, type of car being driven, etc...?


:rofl::rofl: @ A passport... It is only funny cause it is a good idea for me too.



NesOne said:


> Yup, it varies. I was pulled over once coming out of a 7-11 with an 18 pack of Coors Light. Cop was chillin in the parking lot, stared at me as I walked in, and as I was leaving pulled me over. Asked if I had drugs or weapons, I said no. Then opened my door and asked me politely to step out of the vehicle. Got out, was asked to put my hands behind by back with my fingers crossed, but spread open. Gave me a thorough pat down (had I not had clothes on, there would have been some penetration, lol), and asked again if I had any drugs or weapons, I said no. Then they asked if I had any in the car, I said no, and what did they ask me next? "So then you don't mind if we search your car, right?" I didn't say yes or no, I said "Hey, you do what you have to do" so of course, they ransacked my car, put me in the back seat of the cop car (105 degrees that day by the way) and then gave me a fix-a-ticket for my cracked windshield.
> 
> When they let me go, I had to put my spare tire back in the mount, the jack in the little compartment in the firewall of the trunk, all my cd's back in the center console and re-strap my son's booster safety seat. At least they closed my hood all the way.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: So true... I lived in Vegas my whole life (til five months ago) and I have pulled over driving through North Las Vegas at night because I wasnt African American... Same crap that goes on most everywhere... At least if they are pulling people over to question them our tax dollars arent going to waste


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

rarrr said:


> well i think this law isnt fair because maybe police officers just go around asking for papers to every mexican they see and wat if that person has been living here for a long time,so why would you send them back wat if they dont have nothing or family back where they came from and maybe they started a family here so why would they be separated


See this is what people think without doing research on the law that was passed. They can only question you if you have been pulled over or done something wrong. They cannot just ask you if your are here legally without a reason to talk to you first. The bottom line be a law abiding citizen and you have nothing to worry about. Everyone else Watch out and it's about time!



rarrr said:


> i am only talking bout my family that aint got papers and just trying to keep the family together and i dont think coming to this country and looking for a better life is breaking the law even though it is but not to us


I am going to say this without trying to offend you but I might anyway. This is what is so frustrating you may not think it is wrong but it is wrong!! What makes your family so special they can sneak into our country and by pass all the people who are doing it the right way from all countries not just Mexico. Why should the first act of your family on US soil be to break our laws and immigration process? Does your family work? They are taking jobs from our US citizens. if they are not working them they are taking benefits from our citizens who really need it. Either was it is wrong and frankly your family that is here illegally should be deported.

BTW Rarrr I warned you about your behavior and I know you two are friends but keep those types of exchanges to PM and if I see it again we will have another talk. Thank you


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

rarrr said:


> i am only talking bout my family that aint got papers and just trying to keep the family together and i dont think coming to this country and looking for a better life is breaking the law even though it is but not to us


I understand you 100% , however 

my family came through legally through Ellis Island 4 generations ago.

Its a basic supply and demand issue.

A teenage kid use to be able to mow a lawn for extra cash, no longer.

I went into a Toys R' Use in a predominantly Asian neighborhood in Southern Cal on Christmas Eve 6 years ago (in Cerritos). Everyone was speaking Spanish! I saw a black man that looked like he spoke English and I wanted to run up and give him a hug!

I like pretty much everyone.
Hispanics who have lived here for generations are making less money because of the open borders.

Here in Humboldt County the Mexican Mafia set up camp 5 miles from the tallest trees in the world in Orick and grew 5 acres of herb- the family of some of the workers (illegals) are kidnaped in Mexico - they grow the herb or else.

They just want the jobs that Americans do not want. Come on. Americans work landscaping, trash pick up, restaurant jobs, etc. There kids (rightly so) want high paying jobs.

If illegals did not pick all of our round up ready crops, wages would go up. Smaller farms will do better because of the more level playing field.

THE WORST PART 
Slippery slope.
Racial profiling of Hispanics will lead to the next thing big brother will be able to do to loose our rights, Hispanic/Mexican as well as Americans.

We waited to long to do something. If this was tried in ten years, because of the changes in population demographics there would be no way AZ would be able to do this.

Peace everyone!:hammer:
Tim


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I was all for Illegal immigrants until I met my friend Jisoo.
He spent a good number of years here studying hard to become a citizen,and here most of these people come here expect us to learn THEIR language,and give them sh*t for free? How is it fair, they they can live here,and get the same things he worked YEARS to be able to achieve,when they are not legal,and he now is.
HECK NO! You need to learn English and follow OUR laws or go back.
I'm sorry, but I am NOT going to learn Spanish! I live in AMERICA we speak ENGLISH! When I traveled to Japan, I learned JAPANESE! I didn't expect them to know English, JUST because I spoke it!
America has become to afraid of hurting people's feelings. imo.
We cater to everyone elses culture,and criticize our own,which we really don;t have any left anyway, imo.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

IDK, I think laws are a crock to begin with... After all, this land was originally Native Americans & Hispanics until England bullied their way in.

It's all been a bunch of BS since


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> See this is what people think without doing research on the law that was passed. They can only question you if you have been pulled over or done something wrong. They cannot just ask you if your are here legally without a reason to talk to you first. The bottom line be a law abiding citizen and you have nothing to worry about. Everyone else Watch out and it's about time!


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: Hooray for someone actually giving a **** enough to go look it up. I applaud you (as always, lol) performanceknls. Too many people speak about topics like this when they have no idea what they're talking about, which is why the rumors (asking for papers arbitrarily) exist.

*I mean....I have to show proof of everything else when I'm pulled over, why not citizenship?*



Lex's Guardian said:


> IDK, I think laws are a crock to begin with... After all, this land was originally Native Americans & Hispanics until England bullied their way in


I agree with this as well, but the world is the way it is and we just have to live with it. To take it one step farther, we as humans all share this planet and I don't feel that any particular area should belong to one person any more than the other. I also don't see why I need to be 'policed'. However, we live under a government who has made it so, and short of rebellion (which no one, regardless how much BS they talk, is ready for) there isn't a thing we can do about it.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

rarrr said:


> means we aint goin no where


Ok im sorry refuse to be nice about this.

YOUR mentality is the problem. There are Millions of immigrants in this country that came over here and went through the process of becoming a citizen or at least getting a work permit. Your family has NO excuse.

Illegals are destroying our economy and our health care system. Your taking money out of the system but your not putting a dime back in. Illegals that are working for 5 and 6 bucks a hour are causing citizens to suffer because these companys would much rather pay slave wage to a desperate illegal then pay a proper wage to a hard working american.

I have nothing against people migrating to our country. Hell this is what the country was built on. But do it the right way.

If it was up to me, i would shut down the border. I mean make them air tight. anyone caught border jumping should face a steep jail term.

I mean whats the point of deporting them, and two weeks later that right back over here


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Another thing that pisses me off. is the spanish thing. I refuse to learn spanish. If you come to this country then show enough interest and self respect to learn the popular language.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> Another thing that pisses me off. is the spanish thing. I refuse to learn spanish. Screw that. If you come to this country then show enough interest and self respect to learn the popular language.


I didn't even read this thread just ran across your comment...take your social insecurities to another board...lol...I am not even gonna go into the whole 'our country' talk with you...i have followed ur posts and u seem to have about as much knowledge of the breed as u do of "your country"...take that prejudice stuff to pm with me babycakes...lol


----------



## RedPitKid94 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry For AllThe Contreverce But i Was Just Asking For Everyones Opinion But If It Offense People I Am Really Sorry.And Why I Would Post A Poloticail Tread On A Pitbull Site ,Because While I Was On Here I Was Watching The News And It Was Talking About The Subject


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> I didn't even read this thread just ran across your comment...take your social insecurities to another board...lol...I am not even gonna go into the whole 'our country' talk with you...i have followed ur posts and u seem to have about as much knowledge of the breed as u do of "your country"...take that prejudice stuff to pm with me babycakes...lol


Yay jon I found something we can fight over! lol
First off I think it is unfair to give this kid negative rep for starting this thread. He asked a simple question and it is not starting a racial argument. Second The poster you are talking about said it plain and simple why should we expect to learn spanish just to order food or talk to other workers? When you come here legally you have to go through a process and one of them is to learn how to speak english no matter what country you are coming from.
The real scary thing is we have ppl from other hostel countries coming across the mexican boarder that are here to do real damage. It's pretty simple close the boarders and deport the illegals. Other countries do it why can't we do the same?

See I told you we would fight soon :hammer::woof
My positive rep is stronger than you neg rep I fixed his points


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> I may sound harsh, most of you below have worded my oppinion with great tact... I see no problem with this law, the word is "illegal" for a reason why not be able to take "legal action" against a crime? I guess for me... it's more of a "why not?" kinda thing.


I agree 100%.

Also if the person is not here legally.......well they shouldn't be here then, its AGAINST the law, we have just gotten so tolerant of people breaking laws its ridiculous. If it brings hardship against that person or family, well its ILLEGAL, they new it was, they did it anyway, now they must deal with the consequences!

Another thing, I think this thread is ok, I also think its OK to offend people sometimes, I mean as long as its civil, why do we have to agree on everything? People have different views, thats fine and they are entitled to their views, likewise I am entitled to mine. IF you dont like mine and I dont like yours, so be it, nothing wrong there. If it pisses you off, get over it, I will do the same, just keep it civil on the board. If we cant disagree without acting like little kids we are pathetic!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok.. in response to learning another language.. I chose to learn Spanish b/c that is part of my heritage, plus it enables me to communicate with a wider array of people. But, in the same respect, yes American English is our first language, and when you go to visit other countries, they don't always know our language and so you must learn their language in able to communicate. I would like to learn other languages, but haven't gotten that far yet. 

I saw a commercial yesterday on the tv here at work that one of our candidate running for Governor here in TN is wanting to impose the same Law as AZ is... I try not to get into the political stuff b/c I really don't take the time to understand it all.. I guess I should, but that is why I stay away from conversations regarding politics and religion.. I'm not knowledgeable enough to speak on either one at an educated level, so I just leave it alone. Just my two cents, lol.


----------



## RedPitKid94 (Jul 8, 2010)

Tahnks For The Help And Support....



performanceknls said:


> Yay jon I found something we can fight over! lol
> First off I think it is unfair to give this kid negative rep for starting this thread. He asked a simple question and it is not starting a racial argument. Second The poster you are talking about said it plain and simple why should we expect to learn spanish just to order food or talk to other workers? When you come here legally you have to go through a process and one of them is to learn how to speak english no matter what country you are coming from.
> The real scary thing is we have ppl from other hostel countries coming across the mexican boarder that are here to do real damage. It's pretty simple close the boarders and deport the illegals. Other countries do it why can't we do the same?
> 
> ...


----------



## RedPitKid94 (Jul 8, 2010)

I Dnt Have A Problem Learing Another Laungue Because It Will Help You When You Visit Another Country . I Woulg Like To Vist Rome And Itaily But i wanna Learn The Laungue Befor I go.



ThaLadyPit said:


> Ok.. in response to learning another language.. I chose to learn Spanish b/c that is part of my heritage, plus it enables me to communicate with a wider array of people. But, in the same respect, yes American English is our first language, and when you go to visit other countries, they don't always know our language and so you must learn their language in able to communicate. I would like to learn other languages, but haven't gotten that far yet.
> 
> I saw a commercial yesterday on the tv here at work that one of our candidate running for Governor here in TN is wanting to impose the same Law as AZ is... I try not to get into the political stuff b/c I really don't take the time to understand it all.. I guess I should, but that is why I stay away from conversations regarding politics and religion.. I'm not knowledgeable enough to speak on either one at an educated level, so I just leave it alone. Just my two cents, lol.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I am all for this law! not gonna go into details about it or argue about it I was asked for my opinion and I gave it!


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> I didn't even read this thread just ran across your comment...take your social insecurities to another board...lol...I am not even gonna go into the whole 'our country' talk with you...i have followed ur posts and u seem to have about as much knowledge of the breed as u do of "your country"...take that prejudice stuff to pm with me babycakes...lol


Im not here to start a fight with you... AND i never once said i knew all there is to know about this breed. I state that in just about EVERY post i make. I think thats the reason i joined this forums is to educate myself about this breed.

Holding someone acountable(sp?) for their actions is a part of life. If they show NO effort to make their life a bit easier by learning the common language of the place they are living in then what does that say about themselves. It shows that they are lazy and are only here to exploit what they can get out of the system.

Im very far from being a racist or prejudice. But i will no ignore the fact that im looked down upon by some spanish people because i dont speak "their" talk very well.

I dont expect to move to mexico and expect everyone over there to speak english, i would have enough drive to learn spanish. They dont realize that by not learning english they will NEVER find a decent paying job, they will NOT climb the social ladder, and they will never really be respected by a lot of people.

I find it crazy that the majority of the non english speaking immigrants are doing labor intensive jobs. When was the last time you saw someone in AMERICA that didnt speak a bit of english wearing a suit and tie to work?

exactly my point


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> I didn't even read this thread just ran across your comment...take your social insecurities to another board...lol...I am not even gonna go into the whole 'our country' talk with you...i have followed ur posts and u seem to have about as much knowledge of the breed as u do of "your country"...take that prejudice stuff to pm with me babycakes...lol


Dude seriously!!!???And what does his knowledge of the breed have to do with this discussion?Absolutely nothing!


performanceknls said:


> Yay jon I found something we can fight over! lol
> First off I think it is unfair to give this kid negative rep for starting this thread. He asked a simple question and it is not starting a racial argument. Second The poster you are talking about said it plain and simple why should we expect to learn spanish just to order food or talk to other workers? When you come here legally you have to go through a process and one of them is to learn how to speak english no matter what country you are coming from.
> The real scary thing is we have ppl from other hostel countries coming across the mexican boarder that are here to do real damage. It's pretty simple close the boarders and deport the illegals. Other countries do it why can't we do the same?
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost: :rofl::rofl::rofl: HAHAHAA!I'm sorry but I had to laugh!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aczdreign said:


> I agree with this as well, but the world is the way it is and we just have to live with it. To take it one step farther, we as humans all share this planet and I don't feel that any particular area should belong to one person any more than the other. I also don't see why I need to be 'policed'. However, we live under a government who has made it so, and short of rebellion (which no one, regardless how much BS they talk, is ready for) there isn't a thing we can do about it.


Mhmm... Though the government was designed & built by us, the citizens. It's suppose to be a democracy & now we're bending over. Focused on the wrong issues & becoming dictated. It is the way it is because we allow it. Unfortunately... Personally I think I was born centuries too late, Oh well


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> Another thing that pisses me off. is the spanish thing. I refuse to learn spanish. If you come to this country then show enough interest and self respect to learn the popular language.


English was not the first language that stumbled across this land... Spaniards & Native American's are the original tongue. And unfortunately there are no native american languages I can name or speak because our forefathers killed it off... Well at least they have their reservations, which with Obamanator being present I've seriously considered a time or two joining one.

How is it the land of the free with your opinions. Our history & our present contradicts everything our constitution stands for.  It truely saddens & stresses me out...

Also I work with many hispanics at where I work, their HONEST hardworking ppl just trying their best to live a good life & make a good life for their families. They speak the best english they can but english is a very difficult language to learn. Spanish is simple & direct to the point - proper english is not. But I'm sure it'll become easier if ppl like snoop dogg keep 'inventing' nouns & verbs. It's so easy to be presumptuous & think that the ppl who are coming over the border want to start trouble. Are you kidding me?! Mexico is a mess & they are doing exactly what our ancestors did centuries ago.

Yes they could learn english & most of them are in the process of doing or trying, trust me I'm in south FL so I know how it is... But why would it kill us as citizens to broaden our perspectives learn a new language, not just spanish but a few. If anything it'd make us more intelligent as a society instead of bickering ninny poos that sit in a corner complaining & wondering why nothing improves.



Lone Star said:


> I didn't even read this thread just ran across your comment...take your social insecurities to another board...lol...I am not even gonna go into the whole 'our country' talk with you...i have followed ur posts and u seem to have about as much knowledge of the breed as u do of "your country"...take that prejudice stuff to pm with me babycakes...lol


:goodpost::goodpost::clap: haha babycakes... Lol

*My advice to this whole thread, watch the history channel , please and thank you & read a few different history books or take a few classes from different teachers... It'll surprise you how opinions influence our culture & objectify us as citizens*


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> English was not the first language that stumbled across this land... Spaniards & Native American's are the original tongue. And unfortunately there are no native american languages I can name or speak because our forefathers killed it off... Well at least they have their reservations, which with Obamanator being present I've seriously considered a time or two joining one.
> 
> How is it the land of the free with your opinions. Our history & our present contradicts everything our constitution stands for.  It truely saddens & stresses me out...
> 
> ...


I never said english was the first language in america. But it IS the most popular. Its not our place to have to change our way of living and be forced to learn the language of another country. THEY should have to learn out language. Im not trying to stop people from learning spanish, thats all up to them. But we should not have to be put into a positon to learn another language.

Nothing burns my butt more than calling AT&T service line or any other tec support line and getting someone on the other end that can hardly speak english.

And i dont have a thing against the spanish race. About 40 of my employees are from Latin countrys. But guess what? Everyone one of them made the effort to learn english. They speak it well and they communicate well. If one group of people can do it then why cant the others? Ill answer that for you...PURE lazyness

IF you cant contribute to america in a positive way, then you dont need to be here PERIOD.

Do the right thing, go through the process of being a legal alien here. IF you do that and become a productive person of society then i will shake your hand.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yay jon I found something we can fight over! lol
> First off I think it is unfair to give this kid negative rep for starting this thread. He asked a simple question and it is not starting a racial argument. Second The poster you are talking about said it plain and simple why should we expect to learn spanish just to order food or talk to other workers? When you come here legally you have to go through a process and one of them is to learn how to speak english no matter what country you are coming from.
> The real scary thing is we have ppl from other hostel countries coming across the mexican boarder that are here to do real damage. It's pretty simple close the boarders and deport the illegals. Other countries do it why can't we do the same?
> 
> ...


LOL...Feeeels good to be back to our old selves again...

Heres somethin interesting I recently read...

El Paso, TX is the size of Baltimore, MD. A city comprised of about 75% illegal immigrants, many of them at or below the poverty rate, had 18 murders in 2008. Baltimore had 234 in 2008
Research consistently shows that the nations cities with the HIGHEST illegal immigrant populations have lower than avg. violent crime. How is this possi...ble? (It should be noted that they sit a few miles from Juarez, Mexico, one of the most deadly cities in the world.)

Lisa I am glad you fixed the lil guys rep...I may have been harsh in my actions...

I'm going to search your threads right now Lisa so we can get back to agreeing with each other...I don't need any more arguing... :woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

humm more and more heated should we take this to VIP?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

yay...i wanna goto vip...i heard the drinks are great there!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> I never said english was the first language in america. But it IS the most popular. Its not our place to have to change our way of living and be forced to learn the language of another country. THEY should have to learn out language. Im not trying to stop people from learning spanish, thats all up to them. But we should not have to be put into a positon to learn another language.
> 
> Nothing burns my butt more than calling AT&T service line or any other tec support line and getting someone on the other end that can hardly speak english.
> 
> ...


Well said, guess I just read into it wrong. Can't disagree with you there... But AT&T doesn't hire within the states they hire all over the world being it's cheaper,Thankfully I don't have them.

You're right though it is pure laziness. I just think how hard it would be if the shoe were on the other foot.

That's one thing I feel we are blessed as Americans, despite ppl coming in not knowing a lick of our language. We give them the chance to learn our language, respect their cultures & pretty much accept them for who they are. We have come a long way from what we were opposed to other countries you're pretty much F'd.

Also I appreciate you debating & making your point respectfully


----------

